# Sorry, another clomifene question - due to start this weekend



## Yolalu (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Maz
(if it's you)
I was reading up about the clomifene yesterday and it said I should take 1 dose of 50mg twice a day - presumably this is say 1 morning and 1 evening?

Thanks
Yolalu


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Yolalu,

I always thought you took clomifene once a day as a single dose either 50mg or 100mg depending on what you have been prescribed. I'd advise you to double check with your clinic/prescriber exactly what you are supposed to take and when.

All the best for treatment  

Maz x


----------

